# Robertos Mini



## Oo_Roberto_oO (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo alle beisammen,

Heute habe ich meinen auch mal Fotografiert, leider ist die Japanische __ Iris verblüht... 

 

 


Also ich werde es nochmal richtig säuber, heute werde ich einige Unterwasserpflanzen hinzufügen für den sauerstoff und die Seerosen werde ich im Kübel frei anpflanzen damit diese sich besser verbreitet.

obwohl ich diese wegschmeißen werde da die eh nichts taugt, habe mir dafür 4 neue Sorten Bestellt (2x Tetragona, Odorata Minor und einen Wow)

Ja,ich weis es wird knapp für den teich aber Wow wird separat angepflanzt.


Ich war in der Überlegung ob ich nicht noch __ Papyrus in den teich mit reinstellen soll...?? was meint Ihr?

Schonmal vielen dank im vorraus für eure meinungen


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Mini*

Hallo Roberto,

auf so engem Raum wird mit dem Wasserspiel jede Seerose den Löffel abgeben. Und mehr als eine Mini-Seerose paßt da nicht rein.


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Robertos Mini*

also das sind schon Mindestens 20-25 cm Wasser ....das dort drin ist angeblich eine "__ James Brydon"


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Robertos Mini*

Roberto, 

es geht nicht um die Tiefe, es geht um die Breite. Wo sollen die denn hin mit ihren Blättern - man rechnet neun Blätter auf eine Blüte. Aber nicht, wenn das Wasserspiel die ganze Zeit draufpieselt. Das mögen die nunmal gar nicht.


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Robertos Mini*

ach das meinst du, Okay

ich hatte wasser_spiegel_ gelesen, bitte entschuldige!

gut, das werde ich dann umgehend entfernen ;-) dass seerosen wasserspiele/benetzte blätter nicht vertragen war mir bewusst, doch das habe ich nur für den Sauerstoffwechsel im Teich benutzt.


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Robertos Mini*

so, habs nun gerade fertig gestellt, und war noch schnell in Krefeld Zoo Dittrich was besorgen ;-) Und apropo neue Seerosen, heute kam ein Paket von Nymphaion an....und leider muss ich es wegen Kleingeld gedöns Morgen erst abholen (arme Seerosen!)

 

 

Ich hoffe meine Kleine änderung gefällt euch....


----------



## Moonlight (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Robertos Mini*



Oo_Roberto_oO schrieb:


> Ich hoffe meine Kleine änderung gefällt euch....



Nein Roberto ... tut sie überhaupt nicht 
Fische gehören in keinen Blumentopf 

Mandy


----------



## katja (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Robertos Mini*

roberto  das kann jetzt nicht dein ernst sein!

das sind lebewesen!!

ich fass es nicht..... 

hol sie ganz schnell da raus und bring sie zurück bitte!


----------



## Doc (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Robertos Mini*

Uff ...


----------



## libsy (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Robertos Mini*

Wie alt bist du Roberto? Hoffe diese Frage stellen zu dürfen.


----------



## katja (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Robertos Mini*

siehe profil 
Geburtsdatum 02.03.1992 (20)

daran kanns also nicht liegen, aber  was ihn da geritten hat


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Robertos Mini*

mir reicht es -.-


Thema CLOSEN! :evil


----------



## katja (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Robertos Mini*

was reicht dir denn? dass wir nicht klatschen und es toll finden, was du den fischen da antust??

kritik sollte man annehmen können und einsichtig sein, wenn man es vorher nicht besser wusste!


----------



## Pammler (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Robertos Mini*

Hi Roberto,

mach wenigstens erstmal den Pott ganz voll Wasser!
Du bist hier im Teichforum nicht im Aquariumforum.
Zum Verständnis im Teich kommen auf 10cm Fischlänge 1000l Wasser.
Goldfische sind halt Teichfische und nicht so gut fürs aquarium geeignet.
Les dich mal bissel durch die Beiträge um Teich und Teichbau und Fischhaltung und sei nicht gleich eingeschnappt!

Die Kritik hat schon seinen Grund. Ich habe hier viel gelernt.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Robertos Mini*



Oo_Roberto_oO schrieb:


> und leider muss ich es wegen Kleingeld gedöns Morgen erst abholen (arme Seerosen!)....



arme Serrosen :__ nase  arme Fische,..  

wir hatten heute 27grad draussen,.. dann wird sich die Sache in dem Kochtopf eh bald erledigt haben,...


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Robertos Mini*

Ich benutzte das Wort nicht gerne, aber das ist Tierquälerei. Bei dem Wetter werden es die armen aber wohl eh  nicht lange überleben. :evil


----------

